# Compact Track Loaders



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi, i'm looking into getting my first compact track loader, i own 2 skid steer loaders already (Bobcat & Case) but need something for fine grading as well as moving heavy materials such as logs and concrete blocks, and as many ssl owners know, wheels just won't cut it. I would be mostly running it on gravel and dirt, very rarely on concrete or pavement.

I'm deciding between the Bobcat T770 and the kubota SVL90. Any other considerations would be great too. 

Please let me know what you guy's think.


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

Older takeuchi and gehl, or new takeuchi track loaders. My father's company runs a 06 ctl 70, and it's a great loader, lots of power, smooth. I heard the new deere large loader is nice. For fine grading (harley rake style attachment) cat has controls that float with the seat like an excavator.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

I got an older cat I'd sell you. If you're interested pm me


----------



## Gnella (Jan 16, 2009)

We own a cat 299 and love it. Biggest ctl cat makes. We do everything with it.


----------



## besta (Mar 25, 2014)

mattg2448 said:


> Older takeuchi and gehl, or new takeuchi track loaders. My father's company runs a 06 ctl 70, and it's a great loader, lots of power, smooth. I heard the new deere large loader is nice. For fine grading (harley rake style attachment) cat has controls that float with the seat like an excavator.


What is a 06 ctl 70 do not recall takeucki has that model. also not on machinery trader web site.
what machine is it.


----------



## mattg2448 (Jan 26, 2015)

besta said:


> What is a 06 ctl 70 do not recall takeucki has that model. also not on machinery trader web site.
> what machine is it.


It's a takeuchi TL140


----------



## Trencher (Mar 6, 2007)

I have an '06 John Deere CT322 - best I've ever owned or ran. Hand and foot operation


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Takeuchi, as long as you have a good dealer nearby.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

We've had a t300 for years now. I think if you stay with the top 3-4 brands you'll be fine. Taking care of the machine is going to be the key to longevity, get it in the shop at least 1-2 times a year and keep up with it and you'll be good.

That being said I have not had very good luck with JD skid steers. Rented one that wouldn't stay running and got a friend in the landscape business with a fairly new one and he is having problems as well. Love the Jd dozers though it's all we own 450g, 2-450h, 550g and 650h.


----------

